

Ionic drag-n-drop creator released - graystevens
https://creator.ionic.io/

======
jblok
Really really nice tool and very well executed.

Offers lots of utility in the event you want a non-interactive app. The
problem with it is however you still need to know how to code. It's all very
well having a login form, but if you cant code that up to make a request to
your auth server, it's useless.

I guess the point is though, that you get the visuals nailed first, then add
the code, so for that instance, it's spot on.

